

Ask HN: Recommendation for FL/OSS software to bootstrap a project - jgrahamc

I'm looking for a recommendation on FL/OSS software I can use to quickly put together a web site that will support the following functionality:<p>1. User registration and login/logout
2. Photo upload for each user with tagging
3. Discussion forums
4. Ability to post reviews on pages on the site
5. A general news feed where I can post stories<p>Anything packaged that I can grab to get started?  Don't care much about the language.
======
abyssknight
Drupal, Joomla and such will do all that for you but the question is what are
you trying to achieve in the long run? If you're planning on customizing a
large amount of the functionality, then basing it on a large, behemoth CMS
might be a detriment when the next upgrade comes out. Just food for thought,
but if you're just building a simple forum, gallery, article site then a CMS
will serve you just fine for many years.

------
mbrubeck
Pinax seems to have everything you need. It's a set of components for Django
(Python): <http://pinaxproject.com/>

Django already handles user registration; Pinax adds OpenID, email
confirmation, and password management. It also does photo management, tagging,
threaded discussions, site news, and a lot more.

------
rincewind
Drupal is a CMS written PHP that has plugins for the features you describe.

~~~
bengtan
+1 for Drupal

(or do we not do +1's on HN?)

~~~
GeneralMaximus
I don't think we do. Unless, of course, you have something to add to the
discussion.

